# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Moteur de workflow spcifique ?

## sauceaupistou

Bonjour. J'ai une question trs simple :

Connaissez vous des quipes de dveloppement en entreprise qui ont mis au point leur propre moteur de workflow, de manire spcifique, sans utiliser d'architecture existante, type JBPM ou WWF ?

Je me demande si mon un cas est isol ?  ::?: 

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjour. J'ai une question trs simple :
> 
> Connaissez vous des quipes de dveloppement en entreprise qui ont mis au point leur propre moteur de workflow, de manire spcifique, sans utiliser d'architecture existante, type JBPM ou WWF ?


Oui, avant qu'existe WF. Mais quel intert ici ? WF est assez lger pour pouvoir tre enrichi (par exemple c'est qu' fait K2 avec le produit BlackPearl).

Quel est le but de la manoeuvre ?

----------


## sauceaupistou

En fait je suis arriv dans une quipe qui a eu des dboires avec WF 4.0, ils ont donc rorient leur projet en dveloppant un moteur entirement spcifique.

Ce "moteur" qui est une archi que je dcris dans un autre post rcent sur le mme fil, ne prsente pas ce qui  mon sens est l'intrt premier des wf, une interface graphique (typiquement le flow chart sur WF 4.) permettant  la MOA d'avoir une vision claire des process et pouvoir faire du drag'n drop.

On est un peu entre deux chaises,  savoir, soit abandonner ce moteur et revenir  une archi type model driven, "classique", d'une part, ou bien migrer sur WF 4.0 d'autre part. En fait ce que j'aimerai bien trouver, c'est un peu de littrature, des liens ou des posts (pas trop orients par le marketing MS) qui dbattent de la pertinence du dveloppement WF 4.0, en regard d'un dveloppement "pur POO".

Par exemple, je suis trs critique vis  vis du dictionnaire de donnes contenant des variables string qui peut tre pass en paramtre dans WF 4.0. N'y perds t on pas au niveau de la force du typage ?

En conclusion, je suis  la recherche d'approches critiques de l'architecture WF 4.0., un peu sur le mode "avantages contre inconvnients". Si certains d'entre vous ont quelques liens sympa dans leurs favoris, ou mme des ides persos sur la question.

Merci.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En fait je suis arriv dans une quipe qui a eu des dboires avec WF 4.0, ils ont donc rorient leur projet en dveloppant un moteur entirement spcifique..


En effet, ta demande est claire.

Ayant utilis WWF 3.0 et WF 3.5, mais du tout WF 4.0 (qui a t abondament refondu) je ne peux pas t'apporter beaucoup d'aide.

----------

